# Time Frame for puppy shots...



## DeJa (Jan 22, 2011)

Deja is 4 months she has had 1st two shots along with the parvo that the breeder provided me with. just wanted to know how many more shots i know about the rabbies but other shots and when should she get these shots any info would help thanks gp. i love dis site


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

I just got mine their shots for 16 weeks at the beginning of the month. They got
Parvo, DA2PL, Rabies & Bordetella. They are also due for 2 boosters, Parvo and DA2PL on the 2nd of March. Then their Bordetella booster in October.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

DeJa said:


> Deja is 4 months she has had 1st two shots along with the parvo that the breeder provided me with. just wanted to know how many more shots i know about the rabbies but other shots and when should she get these shots any info would help thanks gp. i love dis site


This is a sticky so here is the link  beware of over vaccinating to.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/16373-vaccination-guidelines.html


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

6-8 weeks DHPPC (with corona)
3 weeks later. DHPPC
3 weeks later DHLPP (with Lepto)
15-18 weeks (3 weeks later) DHLPP and Rabies


----------



## DeJa (Jan 22, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> 6-8 weeks DHPPC (with corona)
> 3 weeks later. DHPPC
> 3 weeks later DHLPP (with Lepto)
> 15-18 weeks (3 weeks later) DHLPP and Rabies


thanks alot so she just needs the last two and dhlpp with lepto is there anyway to get these meds so i can give her the shot or is it better to pay like 120 to get the rest of dejas shots


----------

